# [Product Photography] Black velvet Hugo Boss



## Emanuel M (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm still trying 
Next week I decided that I will buy a cube softbox for this type of work.
And some lights (3 led lamps maybe).



https://flic.kr/p/DReKCa

What do you think?
It needs more light, more clarity, contrast?

Cheers


----------



## tirediron (Feb 5, 2016)

I wouldn't put a black watch on black fabric; maybe deep red or blue?   I would also try the second hand at '20' (4) so that it doesn't obscure either the date window or the brand name.


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 5, 2016)

Good job minimizing reflections.


----------



## nf1 (Feb 15, 2016)

I actually don't mind black on black and you did well controlling the light - no visible reflections, so that's very good. 
The exposure however should be increased in my view and as @tirediron stated - the second hand would benefit if it is another position where it doesn't obscure any elements. 
The bottom part of the fabric is also closer to the camera - thus getting my attention.


----------



## Emanuel M (Feb 15, 2016)

Thx for the feed, I agree with all 
Next time it will be better...

Cheers


----------



## Emanuel M (Feb 17, 2016)

My lightbox has arrived 
Tried to do something different now.
With just two points of lighs.





And a close up







You can see it on Flickr to appreciate all the details 

Cheers


----------

